

Show HN: When 140 characters isn't enough - article comment/markup/sharing tool - nebosman
http://myavid.herokuapp.com/viewlink/Nebiyu%20Osman/1404262545317

======
nebosman
This is my first web app. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

